# Beach fishing and wind direction.



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I have always fished the tribs, but with the lack of rain this fall I am thinking about hitting the beaches. I am not sure about east or west winds and beach fishing. I am assuming southerly wind is the best and northerly is worst. Thanks!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Did a lot of beach fishing for steelies and salmon back in the day. IMHO the wind direction will tell you which side of the incoming stream to fish. They will follow the strongest scent of where the river in-flows into the lake. Caught them on everything imaginable including fresh trout eggsacs, super rooster tails, etc but my fav was 1 or 2 Balls o' Fire eggs on a #12 egg hook and 1 or 2 split shot. Hop it slowly back to you, give them a second or 2 to run with it when they pick it up. If the wind is too stiff and more weight needed use a small barrel sinker freelined along with the split shot. They still won't feel the weight if you free spool them when they pick up. A north wind will blow them up into 2 or 3 feet of water so stealth is needed. Have fun.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

enoneye,
can you elaborate on wind direction. Do I fish the west side of stream with an East wind? or East side with an East wind?
thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## Tstein (Dec 7, 2015)

EnonEye said:


> Did a lot of beach fishing for steelies and salmon back in the day. IMHO the wind direction will tell you which side of the incoming stream to fish. They will follow the strongest scent of where the river in-flows into the lake. Caught them on everything imaginable including fresh trout eggsacs, super rooster tails, etc but my fav was 1 or 2 Balls o' Fire eggs on a #12 egg hook and 1 or 2 split shot. Hop it slowly back to you, give them a second or 2 to run with it when they pick it up. If the wind is too stiff and more weight needed use a small barrel sinker freelined along with the split shot. They still won't feel the weight if you free spool them when they pick up. A north wind will blow them up into 2 or 3 feet of water so stealth is needed. Have fun.





steelheadtracker said:


> Thanks for the info.


Hannah 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

rickerd said:


> enoneye,
> can you elaborate on wind direction. Do I fish the west side of stream with an East wind? or East side with an East wind?
> thanks,
> Rickerd


Thought this article was pretty good and covers the topic well.








Surf Fishing for Lake Erie Steelhead by John Nagy


John Nagy Steelhead Guide, Fly Fishing Lake Erie Steelhead, Fly Fishing Great Lakes Steelhead, Tube Flies, Steelhead Fishing, Steelhead Fly Fishing




www.johnnagysteelheadguide.com


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry rick, not on here often. The article above is good. In my experience, fishing the downwind side of the where the stream enters the lake will find you larger pods of fish circling trying to locate the scent. West winds are the best (aligns the pods to the east of the stream in the lake) followed by southerly. I also liked fishing the rollers coming in from a north wind, within reason of course.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got back from fishing the PA streams this weekend. From Elk to Twenty-mile Creek EVERY trib was extremely low, thus forcing all fisherman to fish the beach heads and river mouths. We had both South and North winds the weekend there. Friday was a South wind, sometimes switching to a Southwest and the fish were biting pretty good. We fished jigs 3' under a float in frog water. Little twitching action required to entice the bite, but Friday was the most action with that wind. Landed 5 fish in evening. Just a little swirling around in the pools was enough movement to keep them active. Saturday was total junk and laid a fat goose egg. I will never fish PA again with water so low. People completely taking over the beaches and marinas. And people complain when the Rocky is crowded....


----------

